# Re-lacquer wing mirror.



## footfistart (Dec 2, 2013)

Unfortunately after washing my car I have found that on my right hand mirror the lacquer appears to be failing and peeling away... 

It's not flaking but if you were to pick it which I haven't under your finger nail you'll catch it and pull some of it away.

How do I go about fixing it... Will a full rub down and repaint or a good rough up and get the area smooth then respray lacquer. 

Any good ways to spray the lacquer apart from not being in a windy space and the obvious. I'll post a picture as and when I can.

Many thanks

Ryan

Sent from my EVA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

You'll need to rub it down smooth (going down to about 400 grit) hoping that you're going to take off all the failing lacquer.
If you hit the plastic housing you'll need to a quick dusting of adhesion promoter.
Then you'll need to prime.
Rub the primer down with 1500 grit.
Paint.
Lacquer.
If you're using rattle cans you'll need to protect the rest of the car from the hideous amount overspray they produce.


----------



## footfistart (Dec 2, 2013)

I thought that's what the process would be. Lucky for me the covers can be removed so a make shift booth can be made and the items can be prepped and sprayed. 

Thanks for getting back to me. How much do you think it would cost to get them done at a body shop?

Ryan


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Barbel330 (May 3, 2016)

I'm a smart repairer so I do a fair few mirror covers for people. You'd be looking at about £50-£60 but might be worth checking around your local area and getting a price. I'm sure a local bodyshop would do it for a similar price if you took the cover in to them. It's a really easy job that'd take me under an hour to complete.


----------

